# Career growth/Opportunities in USA vis-a-vis Singapore



## ramesh.medapatii (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I am working as a Senior IT consultant with a global IT major, having nearly 5 yrs of work experience. My current organization is sponsoring H1B visa and they are in the process of filing my petition with USCIS.

Now, I've received a job offer from HP Singapore with a decent pay. I really liked the role being offered and the prospect of working with HP. But I am really confused whether I should move to Singapore with this job offer or to move to USA on H1B(in few months time).


Could you please share your views on the career opportunities/growth prospects for both these options(H1B USA <--> Singapore)


----------

